# Game 12: Bucks @ Heat (11/21 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday, November 21, 2012 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went through full practice for a 2nd day in a row so it looks like he'll be able to go for this one.

Bucks and Skiles coached teams always play us tough.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Plus, they just lost in Charlotte, so they'll be hungry to prove they don't suck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They have an off day in Miami. May they enjoy the city tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm sure Jennings is. I thought Tobias Harris was a PF...

On no, Ersan Ilyasova.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ilyasova will probably rain down on us. He has had a shit start to the year, so we're probably the perfect tonic.

Dalembert - you could've been our starting C, you wanker. I will now refer to you as Camembert, for your SOFT play in the middle. Hope you're enjoying life in Milwaukee!

Jennings and Ellis are super quick, Rio is gonna STRUGGLE containing BJ. Hopefully Wade is ready to show us he's back, although a Scott Skiles defense is probably not what he had in mind.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio should just play Jennings for the jumper and let the 2nd line of D try to handle him. His D is so bad, even when he sags off to play the drive, guys still blow past him. On top of that, even if Jennings is shooting 12% on jumpers, he lights us up from outside.

Oh god, forgot about Wade against Skiles' D. Not the chicken soup he needs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah...maybe Wade should sit this one out :laugh:

Atleast Hinrich isn't there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mbah a Moute always seems to play great on both sides of the ball against us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And Dunleavy has had his offensive moments versus us, at least with the Pacers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, forgot they added Marquis Daniels. That team is full of role players that have had good games against us over the years.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is starting. Pitt and Jorts are inactive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade will start tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Drew Gooden and Luke richard Mbah A Moute are inactive for the Bucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is Mbah A Moute hurt? Or is Skiles' memory broken?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Knee surgery in the offseason


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Was gonna put Tobias Harris as a breakout guy to be a Heat killer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Wade confuse anyone else with the sweatband instead of the sleeve? Trying to regain that '09 swag I guess.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol shot clock violation on 1st possession. FML.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade's wearing that wrist band on his forearm like Bosh. Keep thinking he's bosh now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Did Wade confuse anyone else with the sweatband instead of the sleeve? Trying to regain that '09 swag I guess.


Yep - confused me too


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy for LBJ


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great finish by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat midrange by CB!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FACIAL!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade's wearing that wrist band on his forearm like Bosh. Keep thinking he's bosh now.


Exactly, especially with the black kneepads instead of white.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure how much Bosh was actually pushed in the back there, but it looked like he could've grabbed it instead of selling the contact.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD in. 2 rebounds away from becoming the all time leader in rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a rebound by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade attacking well


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thought he was Bosh again at that rebound. :laugh:

It's really early, but maybe we should just save Wade for home games, plays much better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws. 4-8 early.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh: Never seen a crowd anticipate a player's next rebound so much.

Some nice looks on the last couple possessions that didn't go down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What was our last home game, Brooklyn? Feels like ages ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Exactly two weeks since our last home game against Brooklyn. 


Jace said:


> Thought he was Bosh again at that rebound. :laugh:


Like 2 or 3 times already I was thinking that Bosh was looking really quick tonight :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD gets his 2nd rebound and becomes the leading rebounder in Heat history.

Eric Reid didnt get to make the call because of a way too long sideline interview :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD gets it. Congrats Udonis!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UUUUUUUU :clap:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, happy we have this nice lead or else i'd be really pissed off with these missed free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron en fuego


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice clock awareness, Norris...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

29-15 after 1

Ellis and Jennings go scoreless in the quarter. That wont last long.

Heat shot 58% to the Bucks 25%


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Excellent quarter besides the FT's.

Bucks are 6/24.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Rashard that quarter, with MM taking the spot. Hopefully it doesn't throw off the rhythm he showed on the trip.

Norris is awful at getting buzzer beaters off. Always passes up a look to try to create something out of nothing. Always seems to be LeBron passing off to him though. I bet Shane got in his ear and showed him he can raise his season % by .7 points by not taking them. :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> UD gets his 2nd rebound and becomes the leading rebounder in Heat history.
> 
> Eric Reid didnt get to make the call because of a way too long sideline interview :nonono:


Only thing more deserving for Sun Sports would be for it to have happened on "Kids' Day" and for some pre-teen to make the call while cutting off Eric Reid.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That long J by Bosh has become almost automatic this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A clinic


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray even got the FT bug.

I don't see how Rashard fits in a rotation like this, but glad Wade-only time is gone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh's jumper has been automatic this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh needs to tattoo "I AM NOT A PG" on his forearms.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

lol Bosh. Always looks for the glory on the fastbreak and more times than not, turns the ball over trying to go coast to coast.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is starting to get ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Larry Sanders ejected. Looked like he wanted to get ejected.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What the hell is Sanders doing?

Joel ahead of Rashard...hmm.

Dwyane is making some nice moves, though not finishing the last few times. Got fouled though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> This game is starting to get ugly.


All games we play against Scott Skiles coached teams are ugly.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How are you gonna get thrown out on a call the shitty refs got right? What a joke you are Larry Sanders.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Typical. Go up 18 and there go the wheels.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat krytonite= a big lead


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this crap?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not getting this lineup. Didn't really seem like we needed Joel right now. All of the sudden the offense is in the pits and they're scoring non-stop.We've scored 15 this quarter after 29 in the first.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Awful last couple of minutes for Mario. Missed FT, turnover, bad shot, and lazy defense allowing a layup.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG cant do anything right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Miami. Every time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MARIO GTFO


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Rio follows up with a missed point blank layup and a double dribble. Spo benches him and puts him out of his misery.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I dont even need to say it.

WHAT THE **** EVERY GAME


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Heat curse strikes at the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course. Dalembert would hit his 1st career 3 at the buzzer

46-44 at the half

Unbelievably awful ending to that quarter. 

Hard to understand why this team constantly falls asleep when they have big leads.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio has been capital ass tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

^Rio singlehandedly pissed away that entire lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And my stream died right before Bosh's bucket.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Retarded that we can go from being so good (1st quarter) to so bad (2nd quarter) that quickly.

BAH


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That run was.... not good. Oh well, gotta pick it up in the second half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That play out of the timeout that wound up with a Wade awkward, end of shot clock pull up seemed to be a major contributor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

My goodness. These are some of the ugliest turnovers ever.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting some things to go now, but still mega-ugly. Doesn't help that Jennings and Ellis are hitting jumpers/floaters now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get Cole back in. At least he can stay in front of Jennings a little bit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugly.

Now that Wade is back in white knee pads, I'm not mistaking him for Bosh, but Chalmers has gotten me a couple times with his sleeve.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Un ****ing believable


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heat curse strikes again.

These shots that are going in for Milwaukee are ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The curse of the buzzer beater strikes again. :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

73-71 after 3

Allowed 2 29pt quarters in a row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Heat curse strikes again.
> 
> These shots that are going in for Milwaukee are ridiculous.


When John Henson is hitting face up J's with a man in his face and Udoh is hitting turnaround fadeaways...yeah.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Look at this lineup to start the 4th. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD needs to give up on trying to score inside amongst the trees.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any word on why no Lewis tonight?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

UD is getting killed out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just cant stop that 12 yr old looking Henson

Bosh 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CB's first corner triple of the season, after scorching from there in the playoffs.

The beat writers seem confused about Lewis, so if there's an injury, it's as of yet undisclosed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was a man sized dunk by CB


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Alright, nice night for UD, but take him out. He just can't help himself, and doesn't get it.

Nice run of assists from Cole.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh, Udonis


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD is Joelesque on offense these days. It's crazy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13 and 14 for Henson. Unbelievable. Both career highs for the rookie.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn this game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forcefeeding Wade with LeBron on the floor is a no-no right now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is that shit by Ellis? Come on man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 missed free throws

Henson again. WTF


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron bigtime 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Scott Skiles and Rick Carlisle. Co-Head coaches on the Heat killers list.

we always talk about players that are Heat Killers. These two, no matter where they're coaching, always give our team fits.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade

tie game!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RAY


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad shot by Lebron, and Henson...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need a bucket


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, tough shot by Wade goes in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough by Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

SMH Udoh again hits a crazy difficult shot

LBJ ties it up


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What are these shots


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

STOPS


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe some of these shots Milwaukee has hit


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Henson pulled a Lin


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Phew...

1.4 to go for the win. Otherwise OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant even get a shot off.

OT

And those 10 missed free throws, most of them early, come back to bite us in the ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible inbounds set. No one could get open. That was junk by Wade.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade made that shot way more difficult than it needed to be. Not as bad as when he did it last year when he had a gimme and turned it into an impossible shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

nice play


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great start to the OT for Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Marquis Daniels. Ugh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:

Just overpowered the rook on that one


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron! yessss


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has 22 and 18 tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade has 28 also. All on good %.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 33333

Talk about luck :laugh: Wow


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RAY haha!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane with the hustle. We got this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray Ray left corner 3. Curtains.

Survived some bad hero ball from Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Big numbers from the Big 3. Bosh with his Heat-high rebounds.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

24 and 18 for Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, MIL took as many shots as Jack Taylor!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 113-106

Ugly game, but we pulled out the win. One of those games where we would have likely lost in the prior 2 seasons.

Good to see Wade bounce back.

Lebron was Lebron.

Bosh was huge.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jax mentioning the random Heat killer effect to LeBron. Was nice enough to not use the word "scrubs."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray had 17 off the bench. Pretty quiet 17 from him. 3-5 from 3 including the dagger in OT.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is now tied for the league lead in double doubles with 9. Zach Randolph also has 9.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really thought we'd lose our first close game tonight the way the momentum turned. Hopefully this just keeps giving us positive confidence, instead of overconfidence.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damnit, as soon as the game ended the guy running my stream switched to QVC or some shit. I like it when they let it roll through. Oh well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD- "We watch a lot of film and we realize that guys make shots against us that they dont make against anyone else."

Think they all realize it.

Wow, 4 OT games in the NBA tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah just noticed that.

OT: Asik just had a HUGE block against Noah. Chicago was down 2 with 12 seconds left and Noah drove. That was awesome, not just because of the play itself, obviously, but because of the Bulls choosing Asik over Noah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane with 7 boards! :booker:

Norris with 6 ast to 1 to.

LeBron and Dwyane both shot 11-21 for 28 points. Both shot 8 FT's, but 'Bron missed half as opposed to Dwyane's 6 made, though LeBron hit 2 3's to make up the points.

MIL actually took one more shot than Jack Taylor. :eek8:

Amazing. LeBron keeps getting so close to triple doubles without getting one, and Kobe and Durant each had one in one night the other day.

Joel only played 2 minutes, but I'm surprised he wasn't worse than his team-low -6. That was around when everything went to hell. I forget what the term is when someone puts up absolutely no stats, but he did one of those.

Great to see Bosh grab 18 boards, but damn, 5 TOs? He had another high TO game recently...wasn't it in PHX?

EDIT: Yup. 10 turnovers in the last 2 games for Bosh. Wow. Hard to do as a big man, especially playing as the "random" guy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Noah over Asik


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The Asik story is my favorite story currently. I've been saying for years that he was the better player of the two and he was really a starter masquerading as a bench player. Nice to see him #3 in rebounds per game and #2 in rebound rate in the entire league so far this season. Doing it on $25 million while Noah makes $60 million. Love seeing that, and Noah is a "Hollywood" bitch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Suns sports just showed highlights of Jack Taylor's game. Guy was getting doubled and still shooting :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys should read the article I posted on Grinnel or whatever in the other thread. It explains everything, and why it's kind of a sham. No one mentions that a guy on the other team who averaged 4 ppg scored 70 in that game. I need to finish it, but it explains pretty early on how it happened.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*CoupNBA*  Heat were actually 29th already in defensive efficiency in last four seconds of the shot clock. Now they might dip to 30th.


Bad luck, or defensive breakdowns? Either way, not surprised in the least. At least it validates our frustrations with it.



> @*CoupNBA*  LeBron in 30 minutes of clutch time this season: 29 points, 9 rebounds, 8 assists, 2 turnovers, six fouls drawn and...+40. Absurd.


So we can call that a triple-double per36 minutes in the clutch. I haven't watched First Take in ages, but I imagine they'll be all over this tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lewis was sick with the flu for those wondering. Weird they didn't just tell him to stay home, though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> The Asik story is my favorite story currently. I've been saying for years that he was the better player of the two and he was really a starter masquerading as a bench player. Nice to see him #3 in rebounds per game and #2 in rebound rate in the entire league so far this season. Doing it on $25 million while Noah makes $60 million. Love seeing that, and Noah is a "Hollywood" bitch.


You were the sole reason I drafted Asik in my Fantasy Team. Thanks bro! :yesyesyes:

You've been pumping him up for ages, so kudos.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> You were the sole reason I drafted Asik in my Fantasy Team. Thanks bro! :yesyesyes:
> 
> You've been pumping him up for ages, so kudos.


:buddies:

That's awesome. On a side note, I've never tried fantasy football or basketball or anything before. I'm gonna try it some day.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jace said:


> Bad luck, or defensive breakdowns? Either way, not surprised in the least. At least it validates our frustrations with it.



Definitely bad luck, you can't run a real offense in 4 seconds. Just a bunch of bullshit that goes in. It'll even out... one day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I just wonder if our uber-help defense, which can crush opponents offense on any given possession, leaves us particularly vulnerable in skirmish situations. But it sure seems like it is luck, because teams have hit some wild shit.

Man, Ray's 17 sure was quiet. Great to see we have a 4th guy that can sneak up on with a near-20-pointer like that. Hopefully Rio gets his act together soon, because I pictured him being the same, essentially, for us this season.



Adam said:


> :buddies:
> 
> That's awesome. On a side note, I've never tried fantasy football or basketball or anything before. I'm gonna try it some day.


You're braver than me. I've abstained, and intend to continue doing so.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Fantasy Basketball can be soul crushing though. I was really excited about my team, but i'm getting my ass kicked with injuries and poor form.

Tyreke Evans - playing like crap
DeMarcus Cousins - playing like crap. Hasn't taken the leap I expected.
Kyrie Irving - injured
Kevin Love - has been injured, glad to have him back
Michael beasley - playing like crap
Klay Thompson - shooting like crap
Omer Asik - solid
Glen Davis - meh
Anthony Davis - solid, but injured often
Eric Gordon - sigh, injured
Harrison Barnes - only picked him up cause of his past few games, meh
Alexsey Shved - waiver wire fodder
Chandler Parsons - a good pickup late


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Finally played in my friend's fantasy league after 5 years.

I'm first in a league of 12 people and it looks like I will be running away with the lead again this week, slowly building my lead.

Howard
Harden
Dragic
Lin
Deng
Mayo
Waiters
TD
KG
Bargnani
JR Smith
Chalmers 
and I have a player that I have been rotating almost every week, Channing Frye, then Prince, then Lewis and now I have Korver.


----------

